
Show HN: Hipster Domain Finder - coffeecodecouch
http://www.hipsterdomainfinder.com/
======
shiftpgdn
Just a heads up to anyone thinking of buy one of these:

Google ranks your site according to the TLD. Buying an .es vanity domain will
tank your results in the English speaking world.

~~~
dangayle
Speaking as a reformed SEO nerd, Google does take it into account as part of
their overall rankings, but by no means does that mean that your site will
tank. They also know that your site is in English and that all the links are
coming from English domains, etc.

Please source this. Plenty of popular domains using ccTLDs rank just fine.

~~~
larrys
Algorithm wise it would make sense that google would rank things like this as
less worthy.

For one thing most authoritative domains for pagerank purposes are not going
to have these "hacks" they are going to have the usual suspects (.com .net
.org .edu .gov .info .etc to name the obvious US ones).

"Plenty of popular domains using ccTLDs rank just fine."

"Plenty" is not a large number when you are talking about tens of millions of
sites that don't do it this way.

~~~
Donzo
[http://youtu.be/yJqZIH_0Ars](http://youtu.be/yJqZIH_0Ars)

~~~
dangayle
Thanks for that. Good information to know.

------
scrumper
intimi.dating - an agency for physically imposing people to find love.

------
nmjohn
Related site built (in part) by a friend of mine is
[http://domai.nr](http://domai.nr)

You type in a word and it will break it down to see if a domain name hack is
available for it.

~~~
DigitalSea
I've been using domai.nr for as long as I can remember, I bought my last few
domain names as a result of its clever way of breaking down domains into
clever combinations. Great app.

------
hftf
Here is a version of the list grouped by whether the TLD is the same as the
last hyphenation point (e.g., _crow.bar_ and not _frig.ht_ ).

[http://pastie.org/pastes/9147186/text](http://pastie.org/pastes/9147186/text)

~~~
coffeecodecouch
Hey that's impressive, good job.

~~~
hftf
Thanks! — but I hardly think it’s impressive scraping your website using
kimono (besides, 40% of the hyphenation data is missing anyway…)

------
sneak
Does this mean that djb is the original hipster?!

~~~
higherpurpose
In case anyone else is wondering: [http://cr.yp.to/](http://cr.yp.to/)

------
kingnight
Bummer, all the good ones are reserved for 'Corporate service' according to
the referral links and are $200/yr.

Edit: Found & available elsewhere for cheaper, but probably for the best since
I don't need to be buying domains...

~~~
coffeecodecouch
Sorry about that. The only domains that might be reserved for corporate
services are those with the .ly TLD. Sadly the .ly whois server puts reserved
and available domains in the same category.

There are no referral links though, just regular links to Gandi because I like
them and they support a wide range of TLD's.

~~~
soulshake
This is awesome, you are awesome, and we at Gandi would love it if you could
contact us so that we may shower you with t-shirts, discounts, kittens, and
other wonderful things we haven't even thought of yet.

~~~
coffeecodecouch
Thanks for all the kind words! I'll take you up on that awesome offer. I'm
sending a message through Gandi's contact form as I write this.

------
nickthemagicman
Dammit which one of you took jimmi.es!!!!

Im now rustled.

~~~
jackflintermann
Haha, sorry! I snagged it for a friend. Bought it immediately upon sight -
wasn't gonna let it get away after someone got sailbo.at from under me.

~~~
ch4s3
I wanted sailbo.at so badly I cout taste the salt in the air.

------
dmerrick
Picked up crow.bar. Now I need to think of something for which to use it!

~~~
tdaltonc
A javascript framework? For accessing obscure file types maybe?

------
datalus
I've got: [http://d.atal.us](http://d.atal.us)

Pretty hipster, had it since '06.

~~~
brokentone
Data Lus?

~~~
datalus
Computer Lice :D

------
adamdavis
What exactly about this makes it a 'hipster' domain finder?

edit: Obtuse question I guess. What makes it a hipster domain finder is the
fact the author called it one. Please, carry on.

~~~
ddt
The term "hipster" has become more or less a catch-all for words such as

* pretentious

* egotistical

* artsy

* self-involved

* preachy

* irreverent

* trendy

and many many more. My favorite thing about the linguistic history of
"hipster" is that it started out defined as "one who is hip", but has come to
describe both the hip person and the hipness itself. Phrases like "hipster
shoes" or "hipster band" come to mind.

~~~
austinl
I think it's interesting that many popular nouns can modify other nouns in
English, and that the order of the words matters, e.g. you would never say
"shoes hipster"

From A Canticle for Leibowitz:

"In Latin, as in most simple dialects of the region, a construction like
servus puer meant about the same thing as puer servus, and even in English
slave boy meant boy slave. But there the similarity ended... house cat did not
mean cat house, and that a dative of purpose or possession, as in mihi amicus,
was somehow conveyed by dog food or sentry box even without inflection."

~~~
dreamfactory2
According to Pinker, every language falls into one of these two categories
(meaning conveyed by word order or word case).

~~~
platz
Although there are lots of examples where people switched the word order. It
might not be historicaly accurate, but the example I remember being told is
that an 'ear wig' was so named because it went from one's wig to one's ear.

------
jackflintermann
Wow, this is really good! I'm surprised at how many shortwords are still
available given a little creativity.

------
ereckers
This got me to thinking about discoverability, seo, and distinction in
general. Acquiring the domain name is one thing, but getting your business or
app popular enough to outmuscle established businesses with less hip domain
names is another.

The domain and term [limelig.ht] caught my eye.

In this instance, if you'd like to be known and searchable simply with the
term "limelight" you'll have to beat out, limelight.com (Limelight Networks),
a 1952 movie of the same name, and the dictionary definitions (wiki, etc.) for
the term (it's actually not that bad really).

At this point, even if your domain name is [getlimelight.com], you'd be
counting on the same seo, success, and buzz as you would by using
[limelig.ht], except that you wouldn't have to explain to anyone that, "it's
limelig dot ht".

~~~
hagbardgroup
Here's the way that I've seen great companies do it that works great for SEO
but predated search engines: make up your own business term / buzzword. You
advertise it through targeted display (cheap if managed well) plus PR. You
then build marketing material around your buzzword. Search volume starts
building around your buzzword. You satisfy those search queries and convert
the people that you have pre-qualified with your own 'open sesame' magic
combination of words into customers.

This is also why a bunch of different companies will often collaborate on
pumping one buzzword ('cloud computing' / 'the internet of things'): it makes
it more affordable for all the companies involved to market a new major
development that will take years to build out.

There you go.

Also, somehow Amazon clobbered a big river in South America for
differentiation and recognition, so this isn't really that huge of a problem
if the service is itself compelling and differentiated enough from the
competitors. Barnes & Noble is a completely unique term, for example.
'Borders,' not entirely unique, but still more unique than Amazon.

Also if advertising the website via audio/video is a big deal, you can always
just make an easy to remember alternate site with your call to action and just
redirect them to your real site. Domain exact match is not nearly as important
now as it used to be for ranking on Google, and it's possible that domains
will become more obscured to users than they are today in the future.

------
glennon
To be Mr. Know-it-All, these types of names are often referred to as domain
hacks.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_hack](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_hack)

I was happy to grab dra.in a few years ago, though I wish I had bra.in.

------
unfunco
I was actually thinking of a vanity domain (.es) and got all the way to the
checkout process only to discover that the United Kingdom is not listed in the
country selection (it's not under United Kingdom, Great Britain, Wales, or
British Isles) so I backed out.

~~~
tombrossman
UK is there: [http://imgur.com/8JVl2HV](http://imgur.com/8JVl2HV)

Hope you didn't miss out on registering something cool because of this!

~~~
unfunco
Now registered, but used NameCheap as the comments below suggested. But thanks
for this.

------
notahacker
I like the selection of names. eunu.ch anyone?

------
ca98am79
Libyan domains are awesome, but it's hard to find good ones nowadays.

For anyone interested, the domain local.ly sold for $100,000:
techcrunch.com/2011/11/09/domain-name-local-ly-sold-for-100000/

------
Eduard
spas.ms

wow, that actually makes sense! Good match for a multiple sclerosis awareness
website.

~~~
devindotcom
Not sure that brand of levity would be appreciated by MS sufferers and
supporters.

~~~
Eduard
Well, you can always pivot to the lightsided side of diseases.

~~~
coherentpony
There's a light side to a neurodegenerative disease? I think you're treading
on thin ice here.

------
scrumper
It's amazing how many of the Libyan domains (i.e. ending in .ly) are words
with negative connotations. From the very first section right now, I have
"Crudely, harshly, cruelly, grossly, ghastly, awfully." The rest on the
remaining 3 pages aren't much better!

Is that because all the nice ones (rosi.ly, positive.ly, happi.ly) are gone? A
quirk of the English language?

------
zatkin
I nabbed a short domain for myself a while back and use it for my homepage
([http://zk.gd](http://zk.gd) \-- my name is Zack Gold).

They're pretty groovy and I get some nice remarks[1].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/adamcaudill/status/445676390625861634](https://twitter.com/adamcaudill/status/445676390625861634)

~~~
hsx
That's pretty cool, I must admit. Can I ask how you got two letters? Was it
just normal registering through the registrar?

I have [http://hugo.sx/](http://hugo.sx/) myself!

------
ShaneCurran
Really like the site. The domains are pretty good and it's nice that it only
displays available domains.

------
karangoeluw
I liked brac.es. It could have been my new business's name. Sadly, it's gone.
:(

------
hk__2
I get a lot of “Reserved to the Corporate service” when I try to buy one :/

~~~
dingaling
Hmm that is a new and worrying development with Gandi. 129 domains that can
only be bought by paying 45 UKP per month for a Corporate 'subscription'.

[https://www.gandi.net/corporate/extensions](https://www.gandi.net/corporate/extensions)

~~~
soulshake
It's not new: [http://www.gandibar.net/post/2012/10/12/Why-does-Gandi-
offer...](http://www.gandibar.net/post/2012/10/12/Why-does-Gandi-offer-
Corporate-Services) TL;DR: those TLDs are more expensive because they're a
pain in the ass and/or have to be handled manually, at least until they're
integrated into our API.

------
lugg
TIL: Chromes Google translate looks for domain names and decides based on the
tld's within which language is the source language.

(A whole bunch of .es domains were showing when I looked, it tried to
translate from spanish)

------
RKoutnik
Wonderful logo and nice slight zoom on hover. It seems to be ordered by
length/alphabet. It'd be nice to be able to sort by word _usage_ as well (not
many know what sutures are).

------
wil421
I am only familar with .com .net or .org domains. Do some of these ccTLDs
require you to register with someone/some entity in that country?

~~~
glennon
This wikipedia table lists top level domains; if you click on an individual
domain, the associated article usually includes restrictions, if any:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_top-
level_domains#Country_code_top-level_domains) Otherwise, I don't know of a
simple definitive list.

------
audiodude
I cannot believe that fetus.es is still available!!

~~~
Glyptodon
It's gone now. :( I clicked through hoping it would still be around.

------
jtoeman
Meh. I remember back when you could only register .ly domains using a Japanese
registrar. Now it's so mainstream.ly

------
dkyc
There definitely is a funeral-insurcance-disrupting startup in grave.ly...

------
listic
When and why did TLDs like .best, .rest and .sexy they get registered?

~~~
steveklabnik
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_top-
level_domain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generic_top-level_domain)

------
abruzzi
later pages with longer domain names have some formatting issues:

[http://www.hipsterdomainfinder.com/p/11](http://www.hipsterdomainfinder.com/p/11)

~~~
karangoeluw
Sent a PR to fix this.

~~~
coffeecodecouch
Merged.

------
stevewillows
Well, I'm not surprised that poo.rest is still available.

------
amcnett
Eunu.ch - solid gold. {{ 100-percent-off-sale-joke }}

------
petarb
This definitely to a surge of impulse domain buying

------
iLoch
fuhrr.com, for all your Nazi Web 2.0 needs.

------
larrys
Yet they use a .com for their own domain.

~~~
memming
Because they are not the "poo.rest"?

------
ForHackernews
deflowr.com is available. Perfect for the startup that wants to be the ebay of
virginity auctions. /s

------
iamben
This is great, thanks. Money spent!

------
jlev
Damn, dumplin.gs got snatched...

------
iriche
I got barbwi.re not long ago :D

------
matthewarkin
just bought three domains because of this, now to figure out what to do with
them.

~~~
soulshake
domains4good.org

------
akavi
fan.gs was definitely the best. Who's the lucky one who snapped it up?

~~~
sillysaurus3
freez.es would be a fun name for a programming blog.

~~~
sneak
I got featur.es. I'm thinking @breaks.featur.es or @adds.featur.es...

------
MatthewDP
side.bar is available, not bad.

